# شرح برنامج الايتابس شاملا أحمال الزلازل لمبني مكون من 10 أدوار ملفات رائعه جدا



## ayelamayem77 (27 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
*
*يعتبر برنامج الايتابس من أقوي البرامج في التصميم الانشائي للحوائط و الاعمده و ذلك لقدرته الهائله في حسابات الزلازل حسب الاكواد العالميه و قد وجدت الملفات التاليه بالبحث و احببت أن اشاركها معكم
تتميز هذه الملفات بأنها في صيغه pdf شامله شرح تفصيلي لكثير من خبايا البرنامج مدعومه بالصور و أتمني أن تعجبكم
و هي كما يلي:*

*seismic analysis and design of 10 story building -Time history analysis*

*seismic analysis and design of 10 story building -Modal Response Spectra Analysis*

*seismic analysis and design of 10 story building -Equivalent Lateral Force

*​*الرابط للملفات الثلاثه السابقه علي موقع الميديافير:

**Seismic Analysis & Design of 10 Story RC Building (Time History Analysis) .pdf

*
*Seismic Analysis and design of 10 story building (Equivalent Lateral Force).pdf*
* 
Seismic Analysis & Design of 10 Story RC Building (Modal Response Spectra Analysis).pdf**

**أرجو الدعاء لخالي بالرحمه و لكل أموات المسلمين**

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
*


----------



## beshoy111 (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## easy المحلاوى (27 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الملفات دى لدورة كنت شفتها على موقع civilea.com
ولكن ليس لى حساب عليه


----------



## beshoy111 (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 يناير 2013)

*أشكر جميع الاعضاء علي كلامهم الطيب*


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا . وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## kimy (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 يناير 2013)

*أرجو من جميع الاعضاء الذين أعجبهم الموضوع بالدعاء لخالي بالرحمه و المغفره من الله

و جزاجم الله خير الجزاء
*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (27 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير .
اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين,انك يا ربنا رحمن رحيم*​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك وخالك ولجميع اموات المسلمين...


----------



## civil mo7amed (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم اجعل قبور من مات من المسلمين روضة من رياض الجنان يا رب العالمين


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (27 يناير 2013)

اللهم أغفر لخاله يا رب و أسكنه فسيح جناتك و بارك له في أعماله اللهم آمين


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اللهم اغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## maged1910 (28 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 يناير 2013)

*أتوجه بالشكر لكل الاعضاء علي دعائهم *


----------



## zeeko (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله خالك و الهمكم الصبر و السلوان.


----------



## tarekms45 (29 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وغفر الله لكم و لخالكم و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (29 يناير 2013)

ممكن سؤال الشير وال shear waall في المثال المومنت مش علي شكل مثلث من آخر طابق و قاعدته عند القاعدة ممكن أعرف ليه


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (29 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير .
اللهم اغفر لميتك ولجميع موتى المسلمين,انك يا ربنا رحمان رحيم*​


----------



## جهاد سستم (31 يناير 2013)

*تسلم يا باشا *


----------



## yousuf12 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تحريراحمد (31 يناير 2013)

:34:


----------



## تحريراحمد (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لميتكم:34:


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zine eddine (8 مارس 2013)

اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين,انك يا ربنا رحمان رحيم


----------



## القافله (8 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير .
اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين*


----------



## الغريب2007 (9 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير .
اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين*


----------



## سائد العورتاني (9 مارس 2013)

جزااك الله كل خير
ورحمة الله رحمه واسعه​


----------



## hanyronaldo (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد قنديل (27 أبريل 2013)

_*جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس *_​


----------



## Barwary76 (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## جهاد سستم (28 أبريل 2013)

الف شكرا يا باشا


----------



## khlio kolo (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزاك اللة كل خير​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاعضاء المعجبين بالملفات الخاصه بالايتابس


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

والشكر لك استاذنا م ايمن


----------



## هيتمان (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
رحم الله خالك ووالدى وأموات المسلمين


----------



## egoze (20 مايو 2013)

الله يرحمه


----------



## حسين احمد سعيد جاد (20 مايو 2013)

الهم اسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و اللهم ارحم اموات المسلمين


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الكرام علي مرورهم الطيب


----------



## محمد على هندسه (22 مايو 2013)

اللهم اغفر له ولنا ولاموات المسلمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (22 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمودشمس (15 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزاك اللة كل خير​​


----------



## youssifalsaadi (16 يونيو 2013)

الله يغفر له ويرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## samky (16 يونيو 2013)

اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين,انك يا ربنا رحمن رحيم


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الكرام علي مرورهم الطيب


----------



## kimy (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا . و الله يرحم والديك وكل ارواح المسلمين المؤمنين


----------



## ELKAISAR (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ ورحم خالك وكل اموات المسلمين


----------



## reem220 (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء ويرحم خالك وكل أموات المسلمين


----------



## abu_nazar (3 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك وغفر لك وندعو الله ان يرحم موتاكم وموتانا وموتى المسلمين


----------



## ayelamayem77 (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الكرام علي مرورهم الطيب


----------



## حمدي شققي (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (3 يوليو 2013)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## م أبو عباد (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم أرحمنا وارحم جميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين اللهم اّمين


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (23 يوليو 2013)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yousef salamah (23 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## chei5saad (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على الملفات و الله يرحم خالك


----------



## hisham jomaa (23 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (24 يوليو 2013)

رحمه الله ورحم موتي المسلمين والمسلمات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هانى ابراهيم (7 فبراير 2014)

civil mo7amed قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اللهم اجعل قبور من مات من المسلمين روضة من رياض الجنان يا رب العالمين


جزاك الله خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 فبراير 2014)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## civil en.ali (8 فبراير 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> *
> *يعتبر برنامج الايتابس من أقوي البرامج في التصميم الانشائي للحوائط و الاعمده و ذلك لقدرته الهائله في حسابات الزلازل حسب الاكواد العالميه و قد وجدت الملفات التاليه بالبحث و احببت أن اشاركها معكم
> تتميز هذه الملفات بأنها في صيغه pdf شامله شرح تفصيلي لكثير من خبايا البرنامج مدعومه بالصور و أتمني أن تعجبكم
> ...



الله يوفقك دنيا واخرة والله يرحم خالك ويرحم كل مسلم


----------



## asaad.sa (8 فبراير 2014)

جهد رائع


----------



## hammar51 (8 فبراير 2014)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و تجاوز عنه انت ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## shaher1 (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحمك ورحم خالك وعفا عنك وزادك من فضله الملفات رائعة


----------



## محمود علام (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بيان نصّار (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لميتك ولجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## zazu (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
​*اللهم اغفر لميته ولجميع موتى المسلمين*


----------



## daemaka (25 أغسطس 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## khaled murgan (26 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
وغفرالله لميتكم ولجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## ام بكر2011 (27 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تسلم عزيزي 
اليك مني كل الشكر والتقدير

​​*ayelamayem7 *​​


----------



## eng.walee (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thanks brother


----------



## mohamedssoltan (9 مارس 2015)

اللهم ارحمه


----------

